# Scart 5.0 => Gepäckträger möglich?



## Karup (28. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich am Radon Scart 5.0 Lady einen Gepäckträger und Schutzbleche anbringen kann?

Danke


----------



## aquanaut96 (28. Juni 2013)

Ruf bei Radon an und frag einfach. Ist doch nicht so schwer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karup (28. Juni 2013)

Hatte ich schon gemacht und der Herr meinte, es sollte gehen. 
Aber wenn ich mir das Bild auf der HP anschaue und ranzoome, dann sind unten keine Öffnungen zu erkennen um einen Träger zu montieren. 
Das machte mich dann wieder unsicher und wenn es hier eben jemand definitiv weiß, warum dann nicht auch hier fragen.


----------



## filiale (29. Juni 2013)

Es gibt unterschiedliche Arten von Trägern. Manche werden mit einer Schelle befestigt (wenn keine Löcher vorhanden sind). Da mußt Du mal bei diversen Gepäckträger-Herstellern nach deren Befestigungsmethode schauen.


----------



## Karup (23. August 2013)

Nachtrag:

Sowohl Gepäckträger, als auch Schutzbleche + Hinterbauständer (Discversion) passen dran.


----------



## Jogi (9. September 2013)

Habs leider jetzt erst gesehen, trotzdem hier noch ein "Beweisfoto"


----------

